# Hilfe bei Aio



## TerrorZombi3 (27. November 2020)

Ich habe mir die Deepcool Gammaxx L240 V2 rausgesucht Kühlen würde ich damit ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600xt. Und da es meine 1te Aio ist wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr wisst ob die kühlung gut oder eher schlecht ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2020)

Für den 3600XT reicht ein Luftkühler völlig.


----------



## TerrorZombi3 (27. November 2020)

@Threshold   , mir geht es auch bisschen um die Optik und da ist ein Luftkühler nicht so hübsch. Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2020)

Wie wäre es mit dem?








						Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240 ab € 169,07 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 7… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## TerrorZombi3 (28. November 2020)

@Threshold  vielen Dank aber habe mich erstmal als meine  1te Aio für die Deepcool Gammaxx L240 V2 entschieden... Habe mir videos angeschaut zu der und war erstmal zu Frieden mit den Testergebnissen. Da die auch auf Hitzköpfe von Intel getestet wurden. Und da die bei Amazon für 56€ im Angebot war wegen BF hab ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## PazeQQ (28. November 2020)

Also fragst du ob die AIO gut ist nachdem du sie gekauft hast?


----------



## Shinna (28. November 2020)

Wenn man nicht Geräuschempfindlich ist geht die AIO gemessen am Preis. Allerdings sind die beiliegenden Lüfter eher schlecht entkoppelt und daher ein wenig laut. Naja und wirklich "wertig" fühlten die sich auch nicht an.   

Nen Bekannter fand die auf den Bildern auch hübsch anzusehen. Nur doof das die in Natura schon ziemlich stark leuchtet. Dezent ist anders.  Letztlich ging sie nach glaube ich einer Woche zurück und eine Liquid Freezer II zog ein.

.


----------



## TerrorZombi3 (28. November 2020)

@Shinna  vielen Dank für die Antwort, ja naja habe die erstmal bestellt und dann mal schauen.  Hübsch anzusehen ist sie ja wirklich. Mal gucken was die so leistet.


----------

